# My Fittness Pal.



## stormyous (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone have one??


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Years ago, a few friends and I would run together. It was fun, but as years went by, became difficult to continue.

My best workout pal was my great dane Merlin. Everyday like clockwork he and I would run 2 miles. He kept a steady pace, and I felt such joy with him by my side.

Workout pals can be great. My daughter is training for a biathlon with a friend. Keeps her focused and motivated.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

like the app? I have the app haha.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

xxdanioo said:


> like the app? I have the app haha.


Oh dear! Just showed my age, thought OP was talking about a_ real person_, not an app.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well could be referring to either.. "anyone have one" could mean a person or app xD


----------



## stormyous (Mar 8, 2012)

The website or the app lol. sorry I didnt make it clear.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I used it for a while. It does not work if you put your exercise into it. The website overestimates how many calories you burn in physical activity and if you put them into the app you end up being allowed to eat way to much. Not to say that exercise shouldn't be a part of your weight loss routine. It will boost your weight loss results a lot! But just use the app for counting calories not for logging workouts.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I have the app. I DID have to tell my daughter that she could not add any 'exercises' to the exercise log that were part of her daily lifestyle. For instance, I am a housekeeper, and I selected a moderately active lifestyle. So if I put in 4 hours of housekeeping as an exercise, my calories burned would be overestimated because that housekeeping is my lifestyle, make sense? If the only activity you do daily is your 3 mile run, but you choose a moderately active lifestyle because of that, and the rest of the day you sit in front of a desk, then counting that activity as exercise will exaggerate the number of calories you can have and still lose weight.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I use it - my username is withabandon.  I have been using it for a week, I have lost 3.6lbs using it and I log my exercise.


----------



## stormyous (Mar 8, 2012)

As doI log my Excerises.


----------

